# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  Τι είναι αυτό?

## wdreamsbox

Απο αυτο ξεκιναει το καλωδιο της ΔΕΗ και παει πανω στον πινακα.

DSC_0013.jpg

Το σπιτι ειναι παλιο και αναρωτιεμαι αν χρειαζεται καν επειδη σκεφτομαι να το καταργησω..

----------


## mikemtb73

Το αριστερό μοιάζει με ΔΔΕ.. (ρελε διαρροής κοινώς) Το δεξί δεν γνωρίζω. Από τη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται το τι γράφει σε καμία από τις 2 συσκευες.... 

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

vasilllis (28-01-20)

----------


## wdreamsbox

> Το αριστερό μοιάζει με ΔΔΕ.. (ρελε διαρροής κοινώς) Το δεξί δεν γνωρίζω. Από τη φωτογραφία δεν φαίνεται το τι γράφει σε καμία από τις 2 συσκευες.... 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Δεξια λεει protection control και το dial παει απο 0 εως 30 και αριστερα εχει πανω τιμες που εχει και ο κεντρικος διακοπτης στον πινακα που ειναι απο επανω αλλα δεν φενεται.

----------


## diony

Το αριστερό είναι ΔΔΕ

Το δεξί είναι μία Ελληνική νομίζω πατέντα ,η οποία πρέπει να υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και σήμερα ακόμη

Δημιουργούσε  τεχνητή διαρροή από 0 μέχρι σχεδόν 30  milliamper

Αν το έβαζες π.χ. στο 20 ,δημιουργούσε διαρροή 20 milliamper, που σήμαινε ότι ο ΔΔΕ θα ενεργοποιούταν με διαρροή 10 milliamper (άρα ευκολότερα)

----------

Gaou (28-01-20)

----------


## wdreamsbox

> Το αριστερό είναι ΔΔΕ
> 
> Το δεξί είναι μία Ελληνική νομίζω πατέντα ,η οποία πρέπει να υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και σήμερα ακόμη
> 
> Δημιουργούσε  τεχνητή διαρροή από 0 μέχρι σχεδόν 30  milliamper
> 
> Αν το έβαζες π.χ. στο 20 ,δημιουργούσε διαρροή 20 milliamper, που σήμαινε ότι ο ΔΔΕ θα ενεργοποιούταν με διαρροή 10 milliamper (άρα ευκολότερα)


Αυτη την ελληνικη πατεντα αμα τη σβησω τρεχει τιποτα?

----------


## diony

Εννοείς να την απομονώσεις από το διακόπτη της ?

----------


## wdreamsbox

> Εννοείς να την απομονώσεις από το διακόπτη της ?


Οχι, αυτο το φωτακι ειναι ο διακοπτης του protection control που ρυθμιζει τη τεχνητη διαροη που λες απο 0 εως 30, αμα τον κλεισω αυτη η τεχνητη διαροη δεν υφισταται, αναρωτιεμαι αν χρειαζεται πραγματικα αυτο.
Ο πινακας με τις ασφαλειες εχει πανω μοντερνα ρελε και τα σχετικα.

----------


## vasilllis

αν βγάλεις μια σωστη φωτογραφία θα δούμε τι ακριβώς είναι.
αν ισχύει αυτό που λέει, πετάς και τα δύο κάτι στην θέση τους βάζεις ένα νέο ρελέ διαρροής.

----------


## NICOLA

> Το αριστερό είναι ΔΔΕ
> 
> Το δεξί είναι μία Ελληνική νομίζω πατέντα ,η οποία πρέπει να υπάρχει στο εμπόριο και σήμερα ακόμη
> 
> Δημιουργούσε  τεχνητή διαρροή από 0 μέχρι σχεδόν 30  milliamper
> 
> Αν το έβαζες π.χ. στο 20 ,δημιουργούσε διαρροή 20 milliamper, που σήμαινε ότι ο ΔΔΕ θα ενεργοποιούταν με διαρροή 10 milliamper (άρα ευκολότερα)


Αυτο ακριβως ειναι .Το εχω στο πατρικο μου σπιτι εδω και 45 χρονια 
και με εχει σωσει καμποσες φορες στα νιατα μου(ραδιοπειρατης).Θα ειχα αφησει τον ματαιο τουτο κοσμο απο πολυ καιρο πριν.
Μας το ειχε συνδεσει ενας πλανοδιος πλασιε-ηλεκτρολογος και το ειχε ρυθμισει
στα 15mΑ.

----------


## lepouras

> Αυτο ακριβως ειναι .Το εχω στο πατρικο μου σπιτι εδω και 45 χρονια 
> και με εχει σωσει καμποσες φορες στα νιατα μου(ραδιοπειρατης).Θα ειχα αφησει τον ματαιο τουτο κοσμο απο πολυ καιρο πριν.
> Μας το ειχε συνδεσει ενας πλανοδιος πλασιε-ηλεκτρολογος και το ειχε ρυθμισει
> στα 15mΑ.



δεν σε έσωσε αυτό αλλά το ΔΔΕ. 

Δημήτρη το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο Βασίλης.

----------


## wdreamsbox

> δεν σε έσωσε αυτό αλλά το ΔΔΕ. 
> 
> Δημήτρη το καλύτερο είναι αυτό που σου είπε ο Βασίλης.


Ναι αυτο θα κανω, για τωρα εκλεισα την τεχνητη διαροη (εχει διακοπτη) γιατι εριχνε το ρελε καθε τρεις και λιγο (1-2 φορες το μηνα δηλ.) χωρις να υπαρχει λογος μεχρι να το αλλαξω.

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

----------

